# 2012 LS - Windshield defrost blows air only through front vents



## smr7788 (May 23, 2013)

After looking around some more for my issue, I found a thread with the same exact problem. For anyone else that comes here looking for a solution, here is a similar thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/185434-no-air-vents.html#post2661298


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

One would think it be titled differently. As in defrost mode not working. Instead of no air from vents cuz obviously there's air.


----------

